# Security Light



## mficco77 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a 2004 GTO and recently the security light has been flickering on the dash. I read a couple of previous posts here and decided to remove the glove box and found a wiring harness that comes from the body control module had been rubbing on the brace behind the glove box. repaired wires and put some plastic loom on it and taped it up and no issues so far. thanks to who ever posted the fix for this problem.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad I saw this thread. My security light flashes occasionally too. Thought it was a lose hood or door latch but will check the glove box asap!


----------

